# Opening a Compaq case?



## Dreamstalker (Nov 7, 2004)

My mom has a Compaq Presario with Athlon XP 3200, and she's getting some serious airflow/cooling problems. My first plan was to replace the stock case fand and add a controller/temp monitor, and then it occurred to me that it would be easier to just pop everything in a whole new case and put on a new HSF (if I can dig up a Socket A HS someplace). This probably isn't going to happen until May when I come back home for the summer (don't have my tools here with me now); I'm going to do some research into 120mm minitower cases in the meantime.

Right now I want to crack the case on this thing and try cleaning the dust out. I can't seem to find directions on opening the Compaq cases, and I don't want to force anything. It appears that the front bezel needs to come off first; how is it released?


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

do you have a model number or link to the site somewhere


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

for most of that type, look for thumb screws in the back. then see if the case will open


----------

